# Joy Stick VS. Hand Held



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I know this has bean covered many times, but I just droped off my new Toyota Tundra today to get a 7.5' Fisher put on it. I talked to alot of freinds that have hand held controlers and the talked me in to getting on. I have allways had joy sticks. So did I make a good decision or a bad decision?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes you did.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I like my Fish Stik OK. Did you get the HT?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I like Joysticks better.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

I tryed the handheld and just couldnt get comfortable with it so switched back to the joystick but it sure looked cool all lit up on the seat!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

2COR517;955751 said:


> I like my Fish Stik OK. Did you get the HT?


No, I got the SD the dealer said the SD is alot more heavy duty than the HT. He didn't want to put a HD on it, but he said the SD would hold up fine.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

joystick also


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

handheld takes time to get used to but after a few storms i loved it.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*hand held*

I have the hand held and love it. I've used a joy stick and found the hand held easier. I guess it depends on what your used to.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Joystick mounted on the gearshift


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

you made a good decision.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I doubt you will ever go back to the joystick.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

My "new" truck is my first with a FishStik. I had three previous vehicles with plows, all Fishers, all joysticks. It has taken some getting used to, but I kinda like it.

I would like to find someplace to stash it when it's not being used, other than the cup holder in front of the seat. The way it's shaped, it would be kind of a PITA to Velcro it to something. Likewise, I don't think the shape of it would really work for strapping it to my leg, a setup Boss has for some of their controllers. Plus, I'd probably forget to unstrap it, go to hop out of the truck, and get yanked right back in by the coil cord.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

i just lie it on my leg when plowing


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I've used both, and love the handhelds. I keep it in my hand while plowing, and I can shift with it in my hand, while hitting the raise/lower button, and steering all at the same time.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

handheld for sure


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

touchpad handheld always in my shifting hand. Never done it any other way - but I do like the ones with the raised buttons over the membranes


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

I just can't see why I would want to hold something in my hand when I am plowing. MAYBE if it was wireless, but I keep getting all tangled with the the handheld. Been fine since I screwed it to the dash.

Best system I have is all of my Blizzards got the touchpad. I use velcro, stick it on my leg. Easy to run, let's me use more than one button at a time and doesn't go anywhere. All my guys like it that way too.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Whats a joystick again? 

I first used a FishStick about 3 years ago now.....I'll never go back. My knee thanks me for it as well.


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

Blizzard with a Joystick. I now have a snow way with the wireless thumbstick and it's marginal at best. Hate the controllers that are push buttons.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Blzzard with the joystick on the door, leave my arm on the armrest, most comfortable I've ever plowed.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

I thought we all had hand held joy sticks ?:laughing:


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I`m on my 2nd plow with a fishstick ,won`t go back to a joystick.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Love the joystick!! I used to have it strapped on my old bench seat right in front of the armrest. Super comfortable and out of the way. New truck has buckets up front so I mounted a center console and bolted it through the cupholders (I have other cupholders for drinks when plowing). Now it is right there at the end of the armrest again. Real Comfortable!! And it unbolts and gets put away for the summer.

Tried a couple handhelds and just didn't like having to hold into something while plowing, talking on the cell phone drinking coffee and flipping some guy off at the same time :laughing:


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i've plowed with joysticks and handhelds. never liked the handhelds. the joystick is my favorite - when mounted in the proper location.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Man, you guys with the joysticks are OLD SCHOOL!!!!


----------



## Clevername (Oct 5, 2009)

I've got a handheld and have never used a joystick - but I am hoping to switch out becuase I think a joystick will be more comfortable for me....

I have topper on my truck, so I can't use my mirror to back up. I have to look out the window on the stormy days when backing up. This means I have to drive with my right, which means setting the handheld down.

I long for the option of being able to back up and reach for the controller and have it be in the same spot everytime....

It certainly appears to be a individual preference.....


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

Clevername;956928 said:


> I've got a handheld and have never used a joystick - but I am hoping to switch out becuase I think a joystick will be more comfortable for me....
> 
> I have topper on my truck, so I can't use my mirror to back up. I have to look out the window on the stormy days when backing up. This means I have to drive with my right, which means setting the handheld down.
> 
> ...


I use a Topper too, but when I plow, tailgate comes down and topper door goes up. Leaves me with a great view. My window never goes down, never did understand how guys plow stickin their head out, maybe at 5'9" I'm too short? wesport


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

The handheld can go in your left hand too ya know?


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

joystick here


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i dont really care, i just dont like jumping in the other truck and having the controls on the other side :realmad:


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

Clevername;956928 said:


> I long for the option of being able to back up and reach for the controller and have it be in the same spot everytime....QUOTE]
> 
> that is exactly why I like the joy stick, I don't have to look at or for it, it's always right there.
> I steer with my right hand and shift with my fingers on that hand (one of the reasons I like GM, you can just reach the shifter with you fingers without totally letting go of the wheel)
> and hold my coffee in my right while i operate the joystick.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

From running a joystick for years I was used to using my left hand for plow controls. Now with the handheld, I put that in my left hand as well. Can shift, steer, adjust radio with right, and still use left for plow. But now I can lean back!! I don't think I could ever run it with my right.

Have the holder mounted on the dash to the left on the steering wheel. Put it in holder and just wrap cord over top of in when not in use. Don't even know it is there.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I've run the "knee bruising" stick low on the left on an old fisher, the small joystick on left or right of the dash, and fish stiks in left or right hand. Position of choice for my truck is FishStik, right hand. Anyone who hasn't tried it yet, do it!


----------



## Clevername (Oct 5, 2009)

cubanb343;956951 said:


> The handheld can go in your left hand too ya know?


I drive with my left....

And switching hands all the time to back up sucks. Especially with the curly cod wrapping up around everything when you do....

Joy stick has got to be better!



> I use a Topper too, but when I plow, tailgate comes down and topper door goes up. Leaves me with a great view.


Right - but I have other "stuff" set up back there that I don't really want covered is snow. One being my Truck Vault and the other being my Dog Coop.....


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ya, that sucks I guess. All I have is sandbags and a coupla shovels.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I would take a handheld over a joystick any day of the the week! The guy I work for has some trucks with joysticks and some with Handhelds and unfortunately I was assigned a truck with a joystick this winter. But I think it all depends on what you are used to, I find the handheld to be less of a pain.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

I have only used a handheld b/c that is what came with it. You just got to velcro it up on the dash when you are not using it so you can find it. I like it b/c you can hold it in your right hand and shift with that hand too, then steer with the left hand. Seems like a joy stick would be a pain b/c it would make it tough to shift.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm definitely not from the old school seeing as I'm only 20. It's a joystick for me too. I started with the huge, enormous knee wrecking conventional fisher joystick... My fisher electric joystick is mounted on the left up by the directional and my curtis has the door mount...I plowed with a fish-stik for about 5-6 hours one night and absolutely hated it...i'd always lay it on the seat then it would fall on the floor and i'm searching for it....the joystick is always there....


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

That's why you hang it over the steering column when not in use. Besides, why are you setting it down all the time anyhow? You only gave it 5 hours or so, try it more, like 3 or 4 storms and you will never go back!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

ProLawn Outdoor;957861 said:


> I have only used a handheld b/c that is what came with it. You just got to velcro it up on the dash when you are not using it so you can find it. I like it b/c you can hold it in your right hand and shift with that hand too, then steer with the left hand. Seems like a joy stick would be a pain b/c it would make it tough to shift.












I gess that depends on where you mount the controler.


----------



## maniakmax1788 (Nov 24, 2009)

i think the plowmeister has the best setup for the joystick, i am a handheld man myself. and find it alot better. 

However... i have been thinking about a wireless setup for my fish mm. anyone done it or seen a kit around????


----------



## Russell0174 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have my western hand held velcroed to the door handle . I can shift and run the plow at the same time .works great My employes love it to


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm now used to my hand held and I like it. But honestly I'd rather have a joystick.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Russell0174;1006845 said:


> I have my western hand held velcroed to the door handle . I can shift and run the plow at the same time .works great My employes love it to


So really you have a joystick. The fact you mounted your hand held sort of defeated the purpose of having a hand held.


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

Hanheld all the way wouldnt use a joystick.


----------



## IApushn (Feb 3, 2010)

I haven't used a handheld but I like my joystick mounted on the door. I can steer with either hand if need be and run the joystick/left and shift/right. Using a Meyer Slik Stik. Used to have a cable joystick on the floor over the tranny for an old Western.

Joysticks are more natural for me growing up on tractors and loaders.


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

I had a handheld and hated it, had to hold the down button until the plow hit the ground. The joystick stays put and I don't have to worry about dropping it or the cord getting in the way.


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

i have one of each.
but i prefer the joystick.


----------



## 94halftonchevy (Mar 12, 2006)

joystick mounted on the dash below the gear shift. nice short location change gear, grap joystick that simple. left hand steers truck all day and night. right hand does all the work. and i agree with the comments i know where the controls are at, at all times. simple just how i like it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

94halftonchevy;1015651 said:


> joystick mounted on the dash below the gear shift. nice short location change gear, grap joystick that simple. left hand steers truck all day and night. right hand does all the work. and i agree with the comments i know where the controls are at, at all times. simple just how i like it.


My freind mounts his hand held in the same place. He allways leaves it on the clip. He said he loves were it is and he wouldn't wan't it in any other place.


----------



## 94halftonchevy (Mar 12, 2006)

I think most would agree, that after being out for a while it's nice to not have to fumble around in the cab looking for stuff. The less I have to think about the better. Spent more time paying attention to the things that really matter like: other plows in the area, machine operators, the boss driving around like a mad man, people that "have to go out" in the middle of a snow storm, people walking thru your lot at 2 or 3 in the morning. I find that last one to puzzle me. What on God's green earth is so important that you have to be walking around the mall at that hour, the mall isn't even open? Some thing we will never fully understand.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Skispowder (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello all, new poster to old thread. I found it interesting to see opinions on joy stick vs handheld. Most of posts were several years old, wondering if opinions have changed. I've been plowing for many years (some years off, due to where I lived) but generally speaking over 20 years. I put a 10 wheeler out to a municipal with a 13 yard spreader for a few years when I lived in Mass...i live in VT now & only do driveways, I'm a one-man show now...about a 4 + hour loop for a 1pass storm. The driveways are All steep, dirt and usually have a car or two in them just to add to the excitement...I run a money pit extended cab '04 F250 SD diesel w/100K, which I made into a flatbed last fall (VT salt). I wanted to put a spreader on her for this year, but the money pit sucked that dough up . Anyway, just some background on this old fart. The truck's flatbed is wood & stained...it's a work truck, period. I love the flatbed, even with just some tie-down anchors (haven't had time to make removable stake-sides yet) 
So all that to ask, again, joystick or handheld ? This is my 1st truck without a fisher joy & I absolutely love the handheld, but I'm doing driveways with a lot of (side mirror) backing up. Not that I can't see out the rear window, just trailering for a longtime & my old neck hurts so much most of the time it's easiest to look out the (open) window. I drive with the handheld fisher in my right hand, oh BTW, it's an automatic tranny.
I use a Fish straight blade, as well.
So thanks for a great site, I'm pumped 
To be aboard with some really cool folks !


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I use Fisher joy stick on all my plows (fisher, Boss, Meyer) I mount the Joy stick on the shift lever. Its always where I need it. I can shift and work the plow and steering wheel all at the same time. dont have to put one down and pick up another. dont have to hold onto the controller and try to shift or hold controller and try to turn the wheel. But thats just me.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Skispowder said:


> Hello all, new poster to old thread. I found it interesting to see opinions on joy stick vs handheld. Most of posts were several years old, wondering if opinions have changed. I've been plowing for many years (some years off, due to where I lived) but generally speaking over 20 years. I put a 10 wheeler out to a municipal with a 13 yard spreader for a few years when I lived in Mass...i live in VT now & only do driveways, I'm a one-man show now...about a 4 + hour loop for a 1pass storm. The driveways are All steep, dirt and usually have a car or two in them just to add to the excitement...I run a money pit extended cab '04 F250 SD diesel w/100K, which I made into a flatbed last fall (VT salt). I wanted to put a spreader on her for this year, but the money pit sucked that dough up . Anyway, just some background on this old fart. The truck's flatbed is wood & stained...it's a work truck, period. I love the flatbed, even with just some tie-down anchors (haven't had time to make removable stake-sides yet)
> So all that to ask, again, joystick or handheld ? This is my 1st truck without a fisher joy & I absolutely love the handheld, but I'm doing driveways with a lot of (side mirror) backing up. Not that I can't see out the rear window, just trailering for a longtime & my old neck hurts so much most of the time it's easiest to look out the (open) window. I drive with the handheld fisher in my right hand, oh BTW, it's an automatic tranny.
> I use a Fish straight blade, as well.
> So thanks for a great site, I'm pumped
> To be aboard with some really cool folks !


I have pretty advanced carpal tunnel in both my hands. By the end of a storm I can't hold onto to the handheld anymore much less grip the shifter. I bought a elastic strap with Velcro on the end to strap the controller to my thigh. Now it sits exactly where I want it, with my elbow resting on the center console, all buttons accessible, with minimal movement of the wrist. No more problems by the end of the storm, I love it! You can get a 2 pack of the straps at Home Depot for $5, instead of the expensive ones you can buy from the dealer.


----------



## Skispowder (Dec 21, 2016)

hahaha, it's still a 50/50 split since that original post, at least for now. My friend & neighbor down the road a bit, prefers the stick too....I have the hand numbness as well, but since I'm drinking something & smoking butts going back & forth, sliding into culverts etc with neck, back, knee pain, I forget that their dead feeling. I thought about surgery....did you have it, ktfgb ?
And I like the mounting of the joystick, plowmeister...my rig is so packed with crap & crud (tools, 5 gal. bucket, tow chain, tire chains, flashlights, paperwork, 70lb tube of sand, smokes/lighter, phone & much other stuff I hardly ever use, yes, saws too, a joystick might be easier to find !!!
I do loop the hand controller over tow-brake thinga-ma-gig bolted to the dash, when it's not frozen stiff to my numb hand driving & not plowing into deer haha!


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I have not had it yet. Been putting it off as long as possible. Hence finding things like the strap to help. I've had too many surgeries all ready but I'm almost there. It takes an hour every morning st least before the pain tingling numbness go away.


----------



## Skispowder (Dec 21, 2016)

Best of luck ! Mine was debilitating last spring/summer, brace while proforming my house maintenance business...then just kinda got better...still falls asleep when I sleep on one side. I've heard of great success from survey & ive also witnessed no results from family members, but the Dr. said they put it off too long. Again, best of luck !!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I had the surgery works great now


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll jump in here...we run Boss v plows and on several trucks Ebling back blades. We've got mounts built for each truck that use the touch pad of the Boss controller without the handle, and it's mounted next to the Ebling controller. Gives you full operating control of both controls with one hand, and it's on the center console where your hand and arm naturally fall. 

Standard handhelds suck. Think about any machine you've ever run...Can you move the controls around and hold them in your hand? Good operators operate from muscle memory, it's all automatic. Having the controller in your hand is asinine. 

Our trucks that don't have Eblings have either a joystick mounted, or a touch pad mounted the same method just with no Ebling controller.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I have been plowing since the days of the Meyer push-pull knobs mounted down by your left knee..You were like the hunch back of Notre Dame after a night of plowing...That evolved into the long joystick mounted where ever you wanted to put it...I thought that was the cats meow..

When the hand held came out I was skeptical because i was old school..I absolutely love the hand held...Would not wanna use anything else..But, with that being said...That's my opinion and what works for me might not work for someone else...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Defcon 5 said:


> I have been plowing since the days of the Meyer push-pull knobs mounted down by your left knee..You were like the hunch back of Notre Dame after a night of plowing...That evolved into the long joystick mounted where ever you wanted to put it...I thought that was the cats meow..
> 
> When the hand held came out I was skeptical because i was old school..I absolutely love the hand held...Would not wanna use anything else..But, with that being said...That's my opinion and what works for me might not work for someone else...


I guess I'm older than you. I can remember setting up the highway trucks. The plow units were hand pumps mounted to the floor.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I also never remove my handheld from the hook on the dash! I also run the plow with my left hand, and save my right for shifting and steering!! With my left arm resting on the door and my fingers resting on the top of the controller using my thumb to operate all functions! I don't know it works for me??? I'm not left handed either?


----------



## HuntNH (Sep 29, 2018)

I have used the hand held for the last 6 years but am going back a joystick on my new truck. I used to use the joystick years ago on an old speedcast plow but hated the location (down on the left side of dash).

I took out the head rest on center console seat and made a metal bracket that is welded to two 1/2" round bars that lock into the headrest. Comfortable to reach with arm on are rest and easy to remove at the end of the season


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

HuntNH said:


> I have used the hand held for the last 6 years but am going back a joystick on my new truck. I used to use the joystick years ago on an old speedcast plow but hated the location (down on the left side of dash).
> 
> I took out the head rest on center console seat and made a metal bracket that is welded to two 1/2" round bars that lock into the headrest. Comfortable to reach with arm on are rest and easy to remove at the end of the season


I was confused when you said headrest.
Pictured you as 1 of those hicks with his girlfriend in the middle seat with his arm around her using the passenger side headrest for your plow control...lol


----------



## HuntNH (Sep 29, 2018)

Mr.Markus said:


> I was confused when you said headrest.
> Pictured you as 1 of those hicks with his girlfriend in the middle seat with his arm around her using the passenger side headrest for your plow control...lol


Haha. She won't ride with me anymore, tired of whacking her head.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

HuntNH said:


> Haha. She won't ride with me anymore, tired of whacking her head.


On the steering wheel?


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's one more for the OP to toss into the pot as he stirs it up.
My observations on controls have been centered around timing and speed. Having the controls operated by the left hand allows you to time your reverse shift when stacking. As I stack snow and am lifting up on the blade with my left hand and reach the end of my push, there's a very slight neutral position when the forward movement stops and the truck is being pushed back by the snow pile, at that moment, the right hand is shifting into reverse. A manual or auto will slide into gear with ease at that moment. There is no need to be steering at that time, so both hands are busy. I find this to be a faster way to operate and still be easy on the transmission.
OK, that being said, before someone calls me out.........my new set up is all right hand operation, but, only because I can shift into reverse and operate my front plow at the same time, due to the proximity of the shifter to the controls.


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

scottr said:


> Here's one more for the OP to toss into the pot as he stirs it up.
> My observations on controls have been centered around timing and speed. Having the controls operated by the left hand allows you to time your reverse shift when stacking. As I stack snow and am lifting up on the blade with my left hand and reach the end of my push, there's a very slight neutral position when the forward movement stops and the truck is being pushed back by the snow pile, at that moment, the right hand is shifting into reverse. A manual or auto will slide into gear with ease at that moment. There is no need to be steering at that time, so both hands are busy. I find this to be a faster way to operate and still be easy on the transmission.
> OK, that being said, before someone calls me out.........my new set up is all right hand operation, but, only because I can shift into reverse and operate my front plow at the same time, due to the proximity of the shifter to the controls.
> View attachment 184480


having a hard time figuring that out...


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

mnlawns said:


> having a hard time figuring that out...


Floor it going forward until the truck stops moving, slam it in reverse and back the heck out before the snow monster grabs your truck and holds it in the pile. Thumbs Up


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

mnlawns said:


> having a hard time figuring that out...


I didn't splane to good.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

scottr said:


> I didn't splane to good.


I got it just fine. Use the rock motion and roll out... Thumbs Up


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Philbilly2 said:


> I got it just fine. Use the rock motion and roll out... Thumbs Up


Dang, you got it across in one sentence. I have so much to learn.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

scottr said:


> Dang, you got it across in one sentence. I have so much to learn.


You must not have taken Buff's "advanced class" yet?


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm having a hard time deciding what class to sign up for first.
Grill master 101.
Long range grouping of lead, with P-dog home work assignment.
The list goes on


----------

